# Show us a picture of your music collection!



## Albert7

Since I went digital here you guys go (my CD collection is pretty scattered about the condo):


----------



## ptr

Don't own a digital camera so I can't show any pictures from my library, but here's the five first screens pasted together from the software (j.river media center) I use to play music of the PC with!









/ptr


----------



## Albert7

ptr said:


> Don't own a digital camera so I can't show any pictures from my library, but here's the five first screens pasted together from the software (j.river media center) I use to play music of the PC with!
> 
> View attachment 57758
> 
> 
> /ptr


How is that J River music software? Different than iTunes?


----------



## ptr

albertfallickwang said:


> How is that J River music software? Different than iTunes?


Better on every account if You ask me, iTunes was written by someone who has no clue about music at all and even less about sound! Even if I have been a Mac user since 1989, I've never liked any of Apple's own software's outside the OS (when I tested iTunes i found it completely unintuitive, for me, a software that take me more then 10 minutes to master is crap and will be deleted at once!). Today I mostly use Linux as I like Open Source stuff that I can tweek to my liking, waiting for a stable version of j.river for linux I run a slimmed version of Win 8.1 on the mini PC i use for playing music in my main system..

/ptr


----------



## jtbell

Here's about half of my CD collection. I've transferred many CDs from the standard jewelboxes to plastic sleeves so I can fit more of them onto the shelves. Those show up as basically white areas on the shelves. The left rack contains mostly Finnish and Baltic composers, the right rack contains Danish, Norwegian, Swedish and Icelandic composers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jtbell said:


> Here's about half of my CD collection. I've transferred many CDs from the standard jewelboxes to plastic sleeves so I can fit more of them onto the shelves. Those show up as basically white areas on the shelves. The left rack contains mostly Finnish and Baltic composers, the right rack contains Danish, Norwegian, Swedish and Icelandic composers.
> 
> View attachment 57806


That. Is. The. Complete. Sibelius. Edition.

Would you mind telling me your address? or perhaps just invite me over?


----------



## clavichorder

^^
Also, that's a really cool and aesthetically pleasing space you have. It looks like a cabin.


----------



## bigshot

I have the exact same kind of panelling! My house was built in 1952. I bet yours was fifties too.


----------



## realdealblues

jtbell said:


> Here's about half of my CD collection. I've transferred many CDs from the standard jewelboxes to plastic sleeves so I can fit more of them onto the shelves. Those show up as basically white areas on the shelves. The left rack contains mostly Finnish and Baltic composers, the right rack contains Danish, Norwegian, Swedish and Icelandic composers.
> 
> View attachment 57806


Just curious what kind of plastic sleeves you are using?

I've been using Jewelsleeves for CD's and DiscSox for DVD's/Video Games/Blu-Rays. Definitely helps with storage.


----------



## jtbell

bigshot said:


> I have the exact same kind of panelling! My house was built in 1952. I bet yours was fifties too.


Yep, '58 or '59, I don't remember which. We bought the house about 25 years ago from the original owner. The panelling is only in the kitchen + breakfast area. The rest of the house has plain white plaster walls. There's not enough space in the living room (where the audio/video system is) for more than one CD rack, at least not without losing my wife, so the CD collection is spread out over three rooms.



realdealblues said:


> Just curious what kind of plastic sleeves you are using?


Case Logic ProSleeves

I also use their 4-up pages to store part of my collection in 3-ring binders.


----------



## techniquest

Okay - here's some of my CD collection. I don't have the kind of beautiful room set-up as jtbell, but never mind.

1. CD's ordered alphabetically from top to bottom on each column. This rack ends with the letter 'R' (specifically Rouse).









2. The shelf to the right continues the A-Z theme resuming with 'R' (specifically, Ruders) and ending with Y (Yoshimatsu). However, this shelf starts with boxed sets which are a continuation of the boxes you can see on the far unit. The upper shelf on that far unit is entirely taken up with opera, while the middle shelf is entirely Mahler.









3. This is the Naxos unit arranged alphabetically from top to bottom.


----------



## omega

jtbell said:


> Here's about half of my CD collection. I've transferred many CDs from the standard jewelboxes to plastic sleeves so I can fit more of them onto the shelves. Those show up as basically white areas on the shelves. The left rack contains mostly Finnish and Baltic composers, the right rack contains Danish, Norwegian, Swedish and Icelandic composers.
> 
> View attachment 57806


Nice decoration & nice music!!!


----------



## JACE

These were posted on another thread earlier, but I thought I might share them again here:









CDs on the right, TV, and stereo components with a few LPs.









My son Aaron reading with "display-able but still play-able" LPs above.









LPs, books, and a pair of extra speakers. Nitty Gritty LP cleaner on the floor.


----------



## jtbell

Now, that's a real "music cave."


----------



## candi

ptr said:


> Even if I have been a Mac user since 1989, I've never liked any of Apple's own software's outside the OS/ptr


I'm with you. iTunes is sufficient for my needs, but i HATE the mac calculator. I wrote my own RPN calculator instead.


----------



## senza sordino

New shelf unit for books and CDs from Ikea, and my music stand and violin in it's case on the floor. 
View attachment 58577


----------



## Markbridge

Here are 99% of my CDs (movie DVD & Blu-Ray are on the right):









Here's my audio/video system:


----------



## candi

Ha, ha, I have the ultimate in portability. In case of fire, I can rescue my 5 CDs.


----------



## Albert7

candi said:


> Ha, ha, I have the ultimate in portability. In case of fire, I can rescue my 5 CDs.
> 
> View attachment 58609


Nice and portable! I assume that you have only 5 classical music CD's in your collection?


----------



## candi

yes, just the 5 for now. wait... 6, handel's water music is coming in the mail.


----------



## Albert7

Here is my updated music collection as of today!


----------



## Albert7

Okay for the traditionalists here is just my classical part of my CD collection:









Note that the right portion has CD's I've checked out from the public library.


----------



## Vaneyes

No, I will not show a picture of my music collection.


----------



## Bulldog

albertfallickwang said:


> Okay for the traditionalists here is just my classical part of my CD collection:
> 
> View attachment 61064
> 
> 
> Note that the right portion has CD's I've checked out from the public library.


I'm feeling unbalanced looking at your collection.


----------



## Albert7

Bulldog said:


> I'm feeling unbalanced looking at your collection.


As most people know, I don't have a large classical CD collection and most of it is now in iTunes instead .


----------



## Albert7

Updated lossless iTunes collection:


----------



## arpeggio

Are you kidding. If I showed you a picture of my CD/LP collection you guys would have me committed.


----------



## Albert7

arpeggio said:


> Are you kidding. If I showed you a picture of my CD/LP collection you guys would have me committed.


awwwwwwwwwwww  come on


----------



## Albert7

the latest


----------



## Centropolis

My humble classical music collection after one and a half years of buying.


----------

